# Increased mast cells in the irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Neurogastroenterol Motil 2000 Oct;12(5):449-457 Books, LinkOut Increased mast cells in the irritable bowel syndrome. O'Sullivan M, Clayton N, Breslin NP, Harman I, Bountra C, McLaren A, O'Morain CA Adelaide & Meath Hospitals, Trinity College Dublin, Ireland; GlaxoWellcome Medicines Research Centre, Stevenage, UK. [Record supplied by publisher] Mast cells (MC) release potent mediators which alter enteric nerve and smooth muscle function and may play a role in the pathogenesis of the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The aim of this study was to determine if MC were increased in the colon of IBS patients compared to controls. Biopsy specimens were obtained from the caecum, ascending colon, descending colon and rectum of 28 patients: 14 IBS (Rome criteria); seven normal; and seven inflammatory controls. Tissue was stained immunohistochemically using a monoclonal mouse antibody for human mast cell tryptase (AA1). Tissue area occupied by tryptase-positive MC (volume density of mast cells) was quantified by image analysis. The number of plasma cells, lymphocytes, eosinophils, neutrophils and macrophages were each graded semiquantitatively (0-4) in haematoxylin and eosin stained sections. Mast cell volume density was significantly (P < 0.05) higher in IBS (0.91 +/- 0.18; CI 0.79; 1.0) than normal controls (0.55 +/- 0.14; CI 0.40; 0.69) in the caecum but not at other sites. Apart from MC, there was no evidence of increased cellular infiltrate in the IBS group. MC were significantly increased in the caecum of IBS patients compared to controls. The multiple effects of the intestinal mast cell alone, or as a participant of a persistent inflammatory response, may be fundamental to the pathogenesis of IBS. PMID: 11012945 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is extremely interesting, and quite frankly, makes me feel better knowing there are also physiological differences between non IBSers and IBS patients...this study should have precidence in all gastroenterologists research materials...And should be included in diagnostic indicators to help remove any remaining "archaic" stigmas of "head" symdrome...at least for the laymen's explanation. Appreciate the article..


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Very interesting article, Eric. Thanks.







JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

An interesting abstract as it is again confirmatory of prior findings regarding mast cell population in the large-bowel in IBS.An interesting foootnote to this abstract which I do not know if it was mentioned in the full text, is that elveated mast cell "counts" have been found in close proximity to UNMYELINATED ("unsheathed") gut nerves, which will amplify the irritating effects and rapidity of onset of any mast cell reaction (histamine release) in respsonse to any of the stimuli which can elicit a degranulation.It was also interesting to note the repeat finding of no extravasation of (leukocyte types) and lymphocytes in the colonic tissue samples, which is consistent with the neuroimmune primary effector site being the small bowel and the colonic reactivity may be limited to systemic activation of the increased mast cell population (the colonic-response portion of the reactive bowel episodically). It is also consistent with the physiology of digestive process and presentation to the gut-portion and circulting immune system of any potential allergenic substance early in the digestive process. (The small intestine is the first 75% or so of the intestinal tract, and the colon roughly the last 25%...reactivity events to ingestants being triggered "upstream" and the colonic response likely representing the "end response" with mast cells playing a role in the reactive cascade, which the increased mast cell concentrations near the nerve endings suggest). ______MNL_____________________ www.leapallergy.com (Repeat findings confirming prior findings and consistent with the identification of meditors in stool)[By Jeff: I pulled this last comment from Mike's duplicate posting on 10/17/00][This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 10-17-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2000)

Thanks Eric for the article. Thanks Mike for your post on this too, I was able to understand Eric's post a little better. Even though I'm college educated I had a bit of a hard time following all the medical jargon. Thanks- Birdie


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I added a note at the end of Mike's posting.J*


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks eric - shows that in some cases, there must be a systemic aspect to IBS as well as aggravated responses to various things. Makes sense of why IBS is so common in systemic illnesses like autoimmune & CFS.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JEFF AND YALLuh! Sorry to duplicate Erics posting...I am on one of those "IBS DULL BRAIN DAYS" today and did not intentionally duplicate the post. Anyway, there was a long thread on this IBS dead-head stuff on the DISCUSSION BOARD if you don't believe me. Honest...I just forget where it was.......EIEEEE THAT PHONE AGAIN!MNL


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Thank you Eric for this informative article. I must check this board each day from now on. Also, Mike thanks for your input as well.


----------

